# New to this is Johnsons beach worth it?



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Or should I go way the Hell over to pickins? I just got my night owl, and wanna start putting it to use, Any help and/or tipsis greatly appreciated, thanks in advance, oh and how is the night fishing out there? Thanks again fellas!:bowdown


----------



## hardcorehare (Oct 29, 2007)

i never gigged around johnson's beach...but now that u mention it.....hhhhhmmmmmm. i know i saw a post on here about a good flounder hole for hook and line around the pilings of the bridge coming over. soooooo...if them flatties is there, they had to swim from somewhere.... i will be giving it a try soon


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

Just wen tout to Gray's, they said they are out there just the conditions have to be right for stickin them, hook and line is no problem from what they said...lmk if any of you guys have had any luck, I will do the same!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

walked the inside and saw all of 5 the last 3 nights, nothing huge, all about 15 inches or so but definatly worth poking...needless to say only got 2..oh well, will keep going at it and keeping you posted..


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Keep it up, you'll be stickin' some nice ones pretty soon!

Jealous!


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

anyone else try out there yet? no chances to go recently, do they ever get thick in there?


----------



## Papa Z (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh Yea! Been giggen that beach around 40 year's! I put in at Gavez landing and head west to the point wind permeting!! If no luck i crank up and head over to the flat's just East of the oyster bar! and flounder all the way to Fort Mcray!!


----------

